# Euro tunnel rip off



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have just booked our crossing with euro tunnel for the end of March the cost for the van 6.3 metres £162. The trailer 1.5 metres long £187.00 I told them they should be ashamed to charge these sorts of prices if my van was 10metres that would be the same £162.

I tried to argue the case with it's only small, they reply a trailer is a trailer, they also told me if the trailer has wheels to support the weight then it's a trailer no matter the size.
Someone on here has stated he does not pay for his trailer. I shall be having a word face to face when I get to the tunnel.
I think the ferry after this.

Ron


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Chausson said:


> Someone on here has stated he does not pay for his trailer.


I posted in the past that when travelling on DFDS I used to book my 6m van + 1.5m Easylifter HydraTrail as a sub 8m motorhome. No mention of a trailer. I have made 4 sailings in this manner and nothing was ever said.

JohnW


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Hardly a rip off when anything from 6 to 10 mtrs is the same cost. I think most on here benefit from that. No idea why they have that any size of van policy but I suppose it draws business in and they slap your backside if you deviate from being just a regular van booking...John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trailer*

I recall going through the tunnel in 2007 with the car on an A Frame - the total cost was double the cost of the motorhome on it's own. It would have been cheaper to go on as separate units and then couple up later.

Russell


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Are the prices you quote for the return journey or just one way?

I've just booked a Eurotunnel crossing on the 20th March and back on the 24th and the price is £150 return (7 metre MH).

But if I'd added a trailer the same return crossing would have been £217.

They didn't ask the size of the trailer on the booking form.

But - the b*stards now charge an extra £1 per crossing for my dog/cat/ferret - now up to £16 each way!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Are the prices you quote for the return journey or just one way?
> 
> I've just booked a Eurotunnel crossing on the 20th March and back on the 24th and the price is £150 return (7 metre MH).
> 
> ...


Hi,
It is for a return, they did not ask the size of the trailer I just told them because of the cost. looking at yours you must have booked different times to me. a crossing in a car includes up to 9 people. The mind boggles with their costings.

Ron


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Not a rip off, it's a different pricing structure :roll: .


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Trailer*



Rapide561 said:


> I recall going through the tunnel in 2007 with the car on an A Frame - the total cost was double the cost of the motorhome on it's own. It would have been cheaper to go on as separate units and then couple up later.
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell, I've just costed that this week and it must have changed. It comes back exactly the same cost whether I book it van and trailer (i.e. Van, A frame and car) or book me driving the van and the boss driving the car....John


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Are the prices you quote for the return journey or just one way?
> 
> I've just booked a Eurotunnel crossing on the 20th March and back on the 24th and the price is £150 return (7 metre MH).
> 
> ...


5 nights or less is a reduced rate.

I would always book on line, by playing about with departure times it can make a huge difference.

To be fair I have booked a cheaper time crossing, and they have offered me a dearer crossing due to me turning up early.


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

I posted on here that I don't pay for my 'trailer'-its an ezetow. I don't declare it, and have never been questioned on it. I have paperwork from the vehicle inspectorate stating they don't class it as a trailer should I get asked


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It's the same as some restaurants charging for tap water and some not!!

If you don't like it then use a ferry, if you want to use the tunnel then you have little choice. Annoying but there is sod all you can do about it other than pay up.

It certainly doesn't make sense though !!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> It certainly doesn't make sense though !!


Yes charge should just be based on length - not extra according to whether it hinges in the middle or not.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly doesn't make sense though !!
> ...


 Morning all,

What , Say £30 a metre . so a six metre van would work out slightly less than I was qouted ? sounds very fair to me, this is how they charged me on th Isle of Wight ferry.

norm


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

It is about 70-75 quid each way now cheapest basic prices. Can get a bit cheaper but you have to book ages in advance.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Tunnel costs*

I have to say the cost for my rig 12m+ has always been good value and that Euro Tunnel are extremely flexible and fair in their pricing structure.

I also appreciate the added value! The facilities are first class and the experience from leaving or joining the Motorway at both ends is superb,you and your vehicle stay together in both safety and warmth etc,I have showered and breakfasted whilst in the Tunnel and a little nod, what's not to like.

Compare it with a Ferry? What's to compare Third rate facilities all the way on a Ferry and God knows how vehicles reach the end of the journey in one piece as they pack them in like Sardines.

Disembarcation,well let's not go there as it might take hours!!!

Do they sell Tee Shirts that say " I love the Tunnel" put me down for one? LOL.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Like wise I use the tunnel for the speed and convients it gives me,
As we pull on will sit down to a lovely meal, by the time we are clearing up we are ready to drive off, What's not to like?
I have had several vehicles damaged on ferries over the years by people
Opening doors with no regard to the side of your van or brushing passed with bags of duty free, 
It may be cheaper on the ferry but we save on all hassle of loading and unloading, climbing flights of stairs to find queues stretching for a mile just to get a cup of lukewarm brown liquid they call coffee at three quid a cup, and not forgetting the three hours stuck outside Dover because of a storm in the channel, as far as the missus and me are concerned the extra money is well spent,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Don't upset the apple cart too much.

VW Camper size vans pay the same as 12 ton RV's. Now that is unfair.

But it suits us. Most Ferry companies normally charge extra for trailers. P&O have removed their weekend offers. What remains are special offers. Otherwise, trailers get charged.

TM


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

It is not a ripoff, all details are clearly shown on their web site.

It only takes a couple of minutes to price all the options.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Don't upset the apple cart too much.

VW Camper size vans pay the same as 12 ton RV's. Now that is unfair.

But it suits us. Most Ferry companies normally charge extra for trailers. P&O have removed their weekend offers. What remains are special offers. Otherwise, trailers get charged.

TM


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> I have just booked our crossing with euro tunnel for the end of March the cost for the van 6.3 metres £162. The trailer 1.5 metres long £187.00 I told them they should be ashamed to charge these sorts of prices if my van was 10metres that would be the same £162.
> 
> I tried to argue the case with it's only small, they reply a trailer is a trailer, they also told me if the trailer has wheels to support the weight then it's a trailer no matter the size.
> ...


Sorry but I do not understand. Was you forced to pay? :?


----------



## dazmug (Sep 15, 2009)

*Tunnel*

We have just come back through the tunnel last week. Its all pretty much automated so I don't think you will be able to have a word.

I think someone else touched on the best option, just don't tell them about the trailer and you will probably get away with it.

I still think the costs are reasonable compared to cars.

regards

Darren


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

To be fair I use both dependant on needs at that time, I have just booked out on 28th July back on 10th August 8.67mtr campervan towing a motorbike 

Tunnel £319 return DFDS £163 return

Not in a rush will get over on midnight ferry and park up until the morning!

Going out in April for the Amstel Gold Cycle Race in Valkenburg, tunnel all the way!

Price £0.00 Tesco!

The prices above are for Motorhome and Trailer via The Tunnel compared to same time etc by DFDS Ferry

£319.00 vs £163.00 for same trip at the same time of day!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

All we need is someone brave enough to turn up with an unbooked trailer :wink: 

The price you quote is that the price of your MH first and the. The price of your MH plus trailer or the extra cost for just the trailer??? 

I have to say that to my mind the price should be based on the total length your vehicle (plus any trailer) takes up as that's the only consideration really.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

I think the Eurotunnel is a great deal _if_ you triple up Tesco Vouchers.

For us for years that has meant a free return other than the cost of the dog.

After years of using Britanny Ferries overnight from Portsmouth to St. Malo with a cabin & kennel for the dog (she stayed in the motorhome actually) the costs of £550 became prohibitive. Still tend to head for the west coast of France, but Eurotunnel & Tesco Vouchers & leisurely drive make perfect sense.

I agree that charging so much extra for a trailer is a bit much, but surely 'you pays your money and makes your choice'? Certainly Eurotunnel is not half as much fun as Brittany ferries, but £500 cheaper makes it worth it for us.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Have you Eurotunnel afficiados lost your souls about the excitement of travel on the seas?

Dover Port; check-in, get in queue, shower, breakfast, make sandwiches and coffee for crossing.

Standing on deck, watching the crew caste off.

A journey into the waves.

Watching the White Cliffs fall astern

Feeling the wind and salt in your hair and nostrils

[The taste and aroma of your own coffee]

Buy your last UK newspaper.

Be amazed at the Crew's ability to cross two contrary shipping lanes.

Spot Cap Gris Nez/ Dunkirk Beaches.

Sight La Belle France.

Now you Eurotunnellers, forget the practicalities; come up with the aesthetics - my trip starts at the top of Dover Cliffs.

My Challenge is set  

Geoff


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Now you Eurotunnellers, forget the practicalities; come up with the aesthetics - my trip starts at the top of Dover Cliffs.
> 
> My Challenge is set
> 
> Geoff


Who need aesthetics when you can be in La Belle France quicker than you can board a ferry? Twenty five years in Her Majesties naval service has cured me of any romantic feelings about sailing on the oggin.

Vive la Chunnel I say.

Sandy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The time saving is pretty minimal when taken as a percentage of your overall trip. It's all down to personal taste, that's why there is a tunnel AND ferries crossing the channel. 

Let's not get into a "Feries are better/worse than the tunnel" debate, the original post was a complaint about the cost of taking a trailer, let's keep the thread on subject please.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> The time saving is pretty minimal when taken as a percentage of your overall trip. It's all down to personal taste, that's why there is a tunnel AND ferries crossing the channel.
> 
> Let's not get into a "Feries are better/worse than the tunnel" debate, the original post was a complaint about the cost of taking a trailer, let's keep the thread on subject please.[/qu
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Their bat

Their ball

Their playground

Their rules

It's no different to insurance companies, some charge vastly more than others for identical cover, yet they still stay in business don't they?

It's your money, if you don't like the cost don't spend the dosh :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Have you Eurotunnel afficiados lost your souls about the excitement of travel on the seas?
> 
> Dover Port; check-in, get in queue, shower, breakfast, make sandwiches and coffee for crossing.
> 
> ...


Agreed! The fact that its only 40 quid helps an all.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> All we need is someone brave enough to turn up with an unbooked trailer :wink:
> 
> The price you quote is that the price of your MH first and the. The price of your MH plus trailer or the extra cost for just the trailer???
> 
> I have to say that to my mind the price should be based on the total length your vehicle (plus any trailer) takes up as that's the only consideration really.


Only trouble there is that the ticket hanger issued shows graphics of the vehicle type and pets on board etc.So an eagle eyed employee might spot the obvious.
I lost my love of ferries after the one I was on had to stand to off Ostend for 6 hours in a force 9 gale.Not very pleasant.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

We don't have a Tesco near to us, unusual I must admit, however, how much do you have to spend to gain the necessary points to afford the crossing please?
I carried out a random look and found that a one way crossing on tunnel is virtually same as return on ferry. I would much rather go on the tunnel though.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Have you Eurotunnel afficiados lost your souls about the excitement of travel on the seas?


No, but my wife lost the contents of her stomach the last time we experienced that 'excitement'.
Since then it's been all 'plain sailing' on the chunnel for us.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hawcara said:


> We don't have a Tesco near to us, unusual I must admit, however, how much do you have to spend to gain the necessary points to afford the crossing please?
> I carried out a random look and found that a one way crossing on tunnel is virtually same as return on ferry. I would much rather go on the tunnel though.


Hi

You get 1p for every £1 you spend but this is tripled for the tunnel so a £120 crossing (our last one) you need to spend £4000. 
This seems a lot but you can soon boost your savings by using a Tesco credit card so you collect wherever you spend and extra when shopping in Tesco, also by looking out for all the offers such as double or triple points. 
We use our card to pay for everything over a couple of £ then pay it all off each month by direct debit so it costs nothing. 
Our average monthly spend is about £2k, we do 75% of food shopping and most fuel at Tesco and this gets us about £180 of vouchers a year which would be worth £540 on the tunnel.
James


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

JP said:


> Hawcara said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have a Tesco near to us, unusual I must admit, however, how much do you have to spend to gain the necessary points to afford the crossing please?
> ...


Same here James, everything goes through the Tesco Card when possible shopping at Sainsbury's where my wife's works. She used to get ribbed about it untill she told them her Tesco points gave us free travel through the tunnel.


----------



## BR11SUE (Jul 9, 2013)

Tesco points don't exactly provide free travel ...... because they can otherwise be used to deduct £££££'s from your shopping bill. But they certainly allow cheaper travel on the tunnel and have save us lots of money over the years.

It's the tunnel every time for us even though we tow a car transporter trailer. The convenient access off the M20, the speed of boarding and crossing ..... we use the tunnel even when we travel to Brittany from our home in South Wales!

For anyone thinking of chancing boarding the tunnel with an undeclared trailer, remember the last check before the final boarding parking area in Calais ..... y'know the guy that checks that your gas bottles are turned off. He is very likely bound to notice that your windscreen hanger doesn't quite match the vehicle he is looking at. The same check takes place in the UK terminal. 

Not worth the hassle and embarrassment ..... not to mention the cost they will probably hit you with before allowing you on the train !!!!! That's definitely a no-brainer !


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

As I said in another post

_I think you have to be careful here, if you don't spend in Tesco.

From their site, unless I'm reading this wrong you get 1 point for every £4 you spend.

That's equivalent to 0.25% cash back.

Now even with a 3 for one Tunnel Ticket it's still only equivalent to 0.75% cashback.

You can get 1.25% cashback cards, and C&CC club give a 10% Discount on your bookings.

Also a a previous Contributor mentioned Santander gives 3% cashback on fuel purchases up to £300 per month.

So I'm afraid folks, unless you buy your weekly shop from Tesco, there are better and cheaper ways to do it

Andrew_

The 1 point per £1 spent applies to in store and online, i'ts 1 point per £2 on fuel, and 1 point per £4 by just using as a credit card.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

JP said:


> Our average monthly spend is about £2k, we do 75% of food shopping and most fuel at Tesco and this gets us about £180 of vouchers a year which would be worth £540 on the tunnel.
> James


Average monthly spend £2k !!! 8O

If you can afford that why worry about saving a few quid on tunnel?

I am not going to shop at a supermarket that doesn't suit me just to acquire vouchers..... anyhow, what was this thread about?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tubbytuba said:


> JP said:
> 
> 
> > Our average monthly spend is about £2k, we do 75% of food shopping and most fuel at Tesco and this gets us about £180 of vouchers a year which would be worth £540 on the tunnel.
> ...


If I were spending 2K a month on a credit card(assuming other expenses like Council Tax, Utility Bills are not included) I would certainly be shopping for better quality than Tesco - e.g. Waitrose, Booth's, local shops.

For me a quality/price balance is important, but quality comes first. And according to the recent sales figures, I am far from alone.

There is no jealousy in this post - as I could spend that much, but we can lead a good quality of life here in Poland on about half that.

Geoff

P.S Another reason I will not willingly shop at Tesco is that I consider their relationship with their staff is abysmal, resulting in unhappy employees. I know because I worked for them for 2 years, but fortunately was out on the road most of the time. I had no problem, but I could feel the in-store atmosphere. The John Lewis/Waitrose group are totally different.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Tunnel costs*



Littlebt said:


> I have to say the cost for my rig 12m+ has always been good value and that Euro Tunnel are extremely flexible and fair in their pricing structure.
> 
> I also appreciate the added value! The facilities are first class and the experience from leaving or joining the Motorway at both ends is superb,you and your vehicle stay together in both safety and warmth etc,I have showered and breakfasted whilst in the Tunnel and a little nod, what's not to like.
> 
> ...


Hi
There was never any mention of not liking the tunnel just their pricing of one price fits all, I have used the train for the last ten years it's great just their INflexability IMHO. Also maybe the wording of my heading could have been better [Rip Off] but that is all I could come up with as the boss was waiting to go out and that was the first thing to come to mind.

Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

sweetie said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Don't be silly.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ron

How humble of you to admit that the Title of the post might have been incorrect.

Had I been there to advise you, I might have suggested that the title should have been:-

" Illogical/Unfair/Ill-conceived/Uncompetitive Pricing structure of Eurotunnel" AKA "Rip-Off"

Geoff


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Chausson said:


> sweetie said:
> 
> 
> > Chausson said:
> ...


Only silly one is the one that pays that much and then complains about it!!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

sweetie said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > sweetie said:
> ...


I suppose you have never bought anything then thought "oh I paid too much for that"


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Probably have  Difference is I have not broadcast it :wink:

Keep my c---ups hushed up.

Steve


----------

